# Ground blind



## mudcreek (Aug 6, 2017)

Looking for a popup that will blend in well in planted pines yet give enough height for bow hunting. Any suggestions? By the way I am about 6'3.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'd go with a big HUB blind from ameristep. I like the big frame an inside room of those. I have a small one that I've used a good bit but go by dimensions I'd opt for high ceiling an make sure it's good for 2 people. I've seen primos guys trad hunt turkeys out of a double bull blind but it looked real tight fit. Blinds are fun an great in the rain. But Hub style imo gets you a lot of space inside. They make some dedicated for bow hunting but I'd make sure ceiling is high to allow top limb clearance.

Haven an san


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 7, 2017)

Haven an Sancutary blinds both 84in tall.


----------



## TGbow (Aug 7, 2017)

I haven't posted on here for a while, but Roger's Sporting Goods has some good prices at times on blinds..might want to check them out.


----------



## bownutz (Aug 7, 2017)

Make sure to practice plenty out of it. Distance can be deceiving out of a window.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2017)

I have a redhead Blackout blind that jerry Russell recommended and I like it a lot. I only turkey hunt from it, but it's quite roomy.


----------



## scott30415 (Aug 13, 2017)

I've got an Ameristep Carnivore, you ain't going to shoot anything longer than 58" AMO out of that one for sure. I am using a 60" Martin this year and have decided not to use the blind with that one. They are real nice blinds but just not Traditional Archery minded.


----------



## willie1971 (Sep 13, 2017)

big mike baronette.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 14, 2017)

As far as blending in with pines, you will need to brush it in if deer hunting.  Doesn't make any difference to turkeys and 'yotes, but deer take a long time to get used to a blind that isn't brushed in.  
I have an Ameristep (Brickhouse I think) that they list as 75" shooting width and 67" tall.  The 75" is measured corner to corner so the length of the side is less.  I can shoot my 62" longbow out of it but I bought an old Browning 56" Wasp for the blind and it is much easier to shoot and manage in the blind. They make bigger blinds and if doing it again I would buy the biggest I could afford.  Look at their website and you will be able to see the dimensions of each model.


----------



## peace and quiet (Sep 14, 2017)

Check out Barronett Grounder 350...big blind (90x90x80)...room for 2-3. I'm shooting a 64" Schafer Silvertip out of it this year. Cost 120-140 or so online.


----------



## devolve (Sep 14, 2017)

peace and quiet said:


> Check out Barronett Grounder 350...big blind (90x90x80)...room for 2-3. I'm shooting a 64" Schafer Silvertip out of it this year. Cost 120-140 or so online.



And dickssportinggoods usually has a few in the store this time of year.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 14, 2017)

I have a sanctuary and it's huge. I'm only 5-10 or 5-11 but 6-3 shouldn't be a problem unless you are shooting a very long bow.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 14, 2017)

KevinK said:


> I have a sanctuary and it's huge. I'm only 5-10 or 5-11 but 6-3 shouldn't be a problem unless you are shooting a very long bow.


Ameristep Sanctuary


----------

